# Something I Learned That Most of Y'all Already Knew



## Festus

I use Hannon's drills as my warmup and try to learn at least one or two new ones a couple times per month just for something different to play.
An instructor suggested I incorporate playing the drills in the various keys, that I am also learning.
Well, that is surely a challenge but it keeps you focused on the notes in the key and teaches you finger dexterity.


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pianozach

Festus said:


> I use Hannon's drills as my warmup and try to learn at least one or two new ones a couple times per month just for something different to play.
> An instructor suggested I incorporate playing the drills in the various keys, that I am also learning.
> Well, that is surely a challenge but it keeps you focused on the notes in the key and teaches you finger dexterity.


Yes. The *Hannon* studies just give you the patterns in C, don't they? Yeah, you're supposed to play them in all twelve keys.

I didn't really do that, but I did occasionally vary the rhythms, which was actually quite helpful in developing an even playing technique; so after playing the rhythms as notated (in straight 8s), I'd then play it in dotted 8ths and 16ths, then again as 16ths and dotted 8ths.


----------



## Jaro

Happy with your discovery. Isn't it great. Once you discover something that helps with your skills and pushes you forward you actually want MORE AND MORE. 
I 100% agree with what 'pianozach' wrote. You should play Hanons in other scales. I did that after given advice from one of the forum mambers (credit for 'Dimace') and it helped me move a bit those hands and fingers that were glued to keys. Somehow I stopped doing it. So, Thanks for mentioning that. I need to put it into my 'The Virtuoso Pianist' book daily routine. But back to Hanons: yes! They helped me strengthen my fingers (still loads of to do) but as well Scales: somehow Scales warm my hands the best. 
I am so happy when I read those discoveries of others... proof that there is a lot of Joy when you practice/play piano. Happy moments happen more often  Keep going. There is more to discover! 
Ps. Thanks as well for those more experienced to share their knowledge. It helps me (I guess us) less experienced.


----------



## Festus

Jaro said:


> Happy with your discovery. Isn't it great. Once you discover something that helps with your skills and pushes you forward
> So, Thanks for mentioning that.
> Scales: somehow Scales warm my hands the best.
> I am so happy when I read those discoveries of others... proof that there is a lot of Joy when you practice/play piano. Happy moments happen more often  Keep going.
> There is more to discover!


You are welcome. I figured that most everyone here knew about Hannon and scales - I'm just a little slow on the pickup!
I feel the same as you do regarding scales and warm up. Playing them allows me to work on finger control and tempo, among other things.
There is much joy in learning and then being able to put that learning into practice, even if it is just for your own pleasure.
Thanks for the encouragement!
fh
.


----------

